# BCS Busters get Busted!



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I just hope the Utes don't bust the BCS the way the highly touted Hawaii team did a couple years ago. I can't even rmember who they played but they were handed a lei and a one-way ticket back to the Islands in a big way. Talk about a team hyped up and then not showing up. It was even a worse whoopin than BYU got at TCU.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

That was last year that Hawaii got beat by Georgia in the Sugar Bowl. But what is frustrating to me, is that the Georgia-Hawaii game was one of several blow outs in the BCS games, but all the talk was how Hawaii didn't belong. Here are the results from all the BCS games last year:

Fiesta Bowl
West Virginia 48
Oklahoma 28

Rose Bowl
USC 49
Illinois 17

Sugar Bowl
Hawaii 10
Georgia 41

Orange Bowl
Kansas 24
Virginia Tech 21

BCS Championship Game
Ohio State 24
LSU 38

Three of the games had 3 TD margins and one was 2 TDs. The only close game was the Orange Bowl. So does that mean that Ohio State, Illinois and Oklahoma didn't belong? Freak! Texas Tech in all their glory this year certainly didn't belong on the same field with Oklahoma Saturday night! What a joke. Hawaii earned their way there, and belonged but just got beat by a better team. I guess with the logic that a blow-out means a team doesn't belong, then I guess Georgia has no business in the SEC after their beat down AT HOME at the hands of Florida this year!

The Utes belong. Win or lose in their game, they belong.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Belongings got nothin' to do with it. You could say that all day long. Fact is, if you belong then prove it! BCS busters whine all season long because they feel left out, so shut up and prove that you shouldn't be left out.

What Hawaii did last year gives credence to the whole BCS system. If your going to bust it, then bust it good!

GO UTES!!

How many years did BYU belong in a bowl game before they won one? Making it there is only part of the battle.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> Belongings got nothin' to do with it. You could say that all day long. Fact is, if you belong then prove it! BCS busters whine all season long because they feel left out, so shut up and prove that you shouldn't be left out.
> 
> What Hawaii did last year gives credence to the whole BCS system. If your going to bust it, then bust it good!
> 
> ...


How do you figure? So the BCS has been busted 3 times, right? Utah spanked Pitt, Boise State beat Oklahoma, and Hawaii got spanked by Georgia. So are you saying non BCS schools have to be 100% in BCS games or they don't deserve to be there? 2 out of 3 is not to bad.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

No, not at all. I do think you need to make a good showing though. That score on the Hawaii game last year doesn't even begin to tell the story of that game. They were totally manhandled. They really didn't belong there. They came into that game undefeated in a questionable conference. That's why the BCS was formed; to try to stop that type of game from happening.

Flukes can happen and games can be changed by injury and emotion. Look at TCU this year. They are a better team than Utah, yet they come to Utah and get some bad breaks with a couple of field goals. Their only other loss comes from Oklahoma and it was a close game. Look what OK did to the highly touted Texas Tech. A break or two can make a season, so I'm just saying if you get the chance to be there make something happen. Utah beating a poor Pitt team in 2004 means that the BCS selection committee didn't respect the Utes.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> I just hope the Utes don't bust the BCS the way the highly touted Hawaii team did a couple years ago. I can't even rmember who they played but they were handed a lei and a one-way ticket back to the Islands in a big way. Talk about a team hyped up and then not showing up. It was even a worse whoopin than BYU got at TCU.


I am just glad that Utah gets to go...imagine how all those poor BYU players, fans, and coaches feel. They never get to go! -)O(-


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I think they feel worse for not winning the conference. To win it two years in a row and then not win it is a bad feeling. I would imagine the U and their players and coaches and fans can attest to that the last two years. 

It goes around: the bad feelings and the gloating!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> No, not at all. I do think you need to make a good showing though. That score on the Hawaii game last year doesn't even begin to tell the story of that game. They were totally manhandled. They really didn't belong there. They came into that game undefeated in a questionable conference. That's why the BCS was formed; to try to stop that type of game from happening.
> 
> Flukes can happen and games can be changed by injury and emotion. Look at TCU this year. They are a better team than Utah, yet they come to Utah and get some bad breaks with a couple of field goals. Their only other loss comes from Oklahoma and it was a close game. Look what OK did to the highly touted Texas Tech. A break or two can make a season, so I'm just saying if you get the chance to be there make something happen. Utah beating a poor Pitt team in 2004 means that the BCS selection committee didn't respect the Utes.


I agree with what you are saying. Me and all my colleagues said all last year that Hawaii didn't belong in a BCS game, but it was still nice to see them make it in. I don't think any team in the nation can beat Utah as bad as Georgia beat Hawaii last year, now saying that there are several teams that I think would most likely beat Utah. They don't deserve a national championship nod, but they deserve a good team in a good BCS bowl game. I will say, Utah deserves a National Championship game more than USC or Penn State, but Oklahoma, Texas, Texas Tech, Florida, and Alabama all deserve being talked about for the National Championship game.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

I know it will never happen, but can you imagine how cool a playoff with: USC, Texas, OU, TT, Florida, Bama, Utah and Penn would be?


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

Yea a playoff would be nice but it will never happen. Utah will likely be matched up against Cinci or the ACC champ that is ranked in the mid teens, which turns out to be a game that the utes are supposed to win anyways. There is no way that Utah will get matched up with any of the teams that are contending for the campionship...it just does not make sense money wise to the big conferences.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

bigbuckhunter64 said:


> Yea a playoff would be nice but it will never happen. Utah will likely be matched up against Cinci or the ACC champ that is ranked in the mid teens, which turns out to be a game that the utes are supposed to win anyways. There is no way that Utah will get matched up with any of the teams that are contending for the campionship...it just does not make sense money wise to the big conferences.


I disagree, I think it is very likely that Utah ends up with either Florida or Alabama in the Sugar Bowl or second place Big 12 team in the Fiesta Bowl.


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

jahan said:


> bigbuckhunter64 said:
> 
> 
> > Yea a playoff would be nice but it will never happen. Utah will likely be matched up against Cinci or the ACC champ that is ranked in the mid teens, which turns out to be a game that the utes are supposed to win anyways. There is no way that Utah will get matched up with any of the teams that are contending for the campionship...it just does not make sense money wise to the big conferences.
> ...


I hope you are right but I just dont see the BCS doing it that way, it would be great to see them against any of the 3 big 12 teams but I just dont think it will happen. Lets keep our fingers crossed


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

bigbuckhunter64 said:


> Utah will likely be matched up against Cinci or the ACC champ that is ranked in the mid teens, which turns out to be a game that the utes are supposed to win anyways.


Oh not so my friend 

BCS Championship gets the top two BCS teams at the end of the season. (yeah no kidding)

Next bowl to select is the Fiesta bowl. With it's big twelve affiliation they will take the highest ranked big 12 school not in the national championship game (TX, OU, TT) and USC, Penn or Utah.

The next bowl to select is the Sugar bowl, They have already said that they will take the Utes should they slip to the the Sugar Bowl. The Sugar Bowl is SEC this year, so they will get either Florida or Bama.

The Utes getting a VERY good opponent this year is almost a certainty.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

jahan said:


> bigbuckhunter64 said:
> 
> 
> > Yea a playoff would be nice but it will never happen. Utah will likely be matched up against Cinci or the ACC champ that is ranked in the mid teens, which turns out to be a game that the utes are supposed to win anyways. There is no way that Utah will get matched up with any of the teams that are contending for the campionship...it just does not make sense money wise to the big conferences.


I disagree, *I think it is very likely that Utah ends up with either Florida or Alabama in the Sugar Bowl or second place Big 12 team in the Fiesta Bowl.[/*quote]

Yep I agree as well. I would love to see the Utes get matched up with the Gators in the Sugar bowl with all the ties and everything, however, I would be scared of that if I was a Ute fan because I'm not sure how that would turn out. I see know way in heck that Alabama is going to beat Florida so it will probably be the Utes against Alabama in the Sugar and I think that would be a great game with the Utes having a good chance of beating them.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

I for one am thrilled that the ACC and the Big East are having this kind of a season. If they can keep it up and the Mountain West can keep it up we may have a shot of getting the automatic bid when they go back to the table in three years to see which conferences get the automatic bids. If we could get Boise in the conference in 2010 we should have a team bust the BCS almost every year if we all don't knock each other off in the regular season. I think good things are to come, but just getting to the BCS game isn't good enough, we have to win the majority of the bowls as well which we have done. We are 2-1 so far.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

LOL, ya I knew you would take exception to my prediction. Lucky for you I apparently no nothing about college football.


----------

